# Nene and Skita are untouchable.



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

I've seen a few pondered trades involoving Skita and NeNe and i think it's wasted words to discuss them. Those 2 are as close to untouchable as it gets right now. Kiki is a smart enough guy to realize that these 2 are just scratching the surface on what their overall NBA game is going to end up being. He doesn't want to be the GM who traded away the future for another Dean Garrett or Kevin Willis does he? There isn't a reason to trade either one of them to fill a need anyway ..... the #3 pick will fill one glaring need with 'melo and there are plenty of PG's on the free agent market that are attainable.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

thank you, I'm sick of hearing people mention Skita as a bust. I just hope he gets more P.T. this year so he can develop.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

this is what i think they should do, Kikki said Skita will play 4 this year which would slide Nene to 5. they should draft Melo' (if they take podkolzine i will break down and cry) sign arenas 

pg:gilbert arenas
sg:rodney white/carmelo anthony
sf:carmelo anthony/rodney white
pf:Nikoloz Tskitishvili
c:Nene Hilaro

looks pretty good, i think if skita gets playing time he will definetly prove his worth as the #5 pick in last years draft


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If that is the Line-Up this team is super long and quick. 

The thing is skita grew two inches so he is now 7'1.

He can play power forward. They say he is up to 225 now. If he works out over the summer he should be prepared to come in playing at 235. He has the shooting ability to be a matchup nightmare at the 4 in this league. Whether he can be a star depends on his defensive ability to contain the PF's in this league, he is long enough, but if he gains too much weight does he lose tha agility he gained from Ballet when he was younger. He is very fluid for a European player. real smooth.




W3


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Skita will be the best ballerina in the NBA. It'll be interesting to see if he's a bust or not.


----------



## Nugglife (Jun 10, 2003)

*Skita*

There was an article (Rocky Mountain?) that said that Skita was moving to PF. And that he was weighing in at 231. 

Skita will probably play the same game as Disco Dirk, and Dirk weighs in at a spry 240. 

I would add Rodney White onto the list of untouchables. He was drafted as an undersized PF, and his gradual move to SG(Rocky Mountain) will make him that much more versatile than the guy he lines up against. His near two double-dubs shows his versatility. 

I really love that starting-day lineup bruno. Arenas and Anthony can hopefully put some points on the board. Now it is Kiki's job to get a good supporting cast.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Patience is necessary for Skita. He will probably disappoint Nugget fans for most of next year. He may even need half of a third year before we see consistently what he might be. He and Nena should be untouchable. Rodney White doesn't look like an NBA starter to me. Melo should be the pick although who has seen Pavel play against competition?


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

The criticisms of Skita are premature to say the least. the kid was 19 years old last season and had never played the North American game. Seemingly nobody wants to be the least bit patient in this what-have-you-done-for-me-lately, instant everything society. If you don't bust loose in your first year you're assumed to be a bust now? Please.

Give the kid some time to develop his body & his game and I think people will be changing their tune in a year or two.

And any talk of Nene being traded are just BS. He's being looked at as one of the cornerstones of the Nuggets rebuilding plans. 

So I agree that any discussion of either of these two going anywhere is laughable at best.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Those who say Skita is a bust are stupid.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Those who say Skita is a bust are stupid.


As are those who say Skita is untouchable.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> As are those who say Skita is untouchable.


Honestly. Untouchable are guys like Kobe, Pierce, and Duncan. Skita is not untouchable, if the price is right, he's as good as gone.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

i dont know about skita being untouchable. Obviously he has to have to have some talent for being drafted where he got drafted and for being regarded as high as he is. However, no one is untouchable. Everyone is pretty much available if a team is willing to overpay for someone. It will be interesting to see how this guy develops, he has good height, but might be thrown around because he has no weight to back himself up. He has to get bigger.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Don't let this thread turn into arguing the definition of untouchable! I think he is pretty close to it - how many teams out there would actually offer what the Nuggets would want for him? We're talking about players who have been nearly all stars for the majority of their careers, or a top 4 pick probably. Who would offer that for Skita...nobody that I can think of unless they're dumping a guy or were wowed by Skita in workouts. It just won't happen.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Ridiculous to diss Skita at this point.

What most people do not realize is this kid DID NOT EVEN GET PT on Bennetton Treviso (his Euroleague team).

The kid was a raw project even in Europe -- so you can imagine he would be the same here in the NBA.

It's not like Skita was lighting up the Euroleagues and came here and experienced a RUDE AWAKENING. The guy is still a raw talent and needs experience to recognize his game.

I defenetly would not trade this kid if I was Denver considering his trading value is low compared to the special player he MIGHT become.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

another positive about nene and skita is that they are pretty likely to sign a 2nd contract with the nugs after their rookie contracts expire. Patience pays....and Kiki has it in spades. plus in 2 or 3 yrs with Melo, Arenas (most poss.) and who knows else the Nugs are gonna be a force in the west....all the other top teams in the west (kings,lakers,mavs,spurs...) have nowhere to go but down. They are built to win Championships now, yet the Nugs have nowhere to go but up. Shaq has already shown signs of slowing down ..... The Mavs can't keep it together forever with the $$$ they are spending .... The Spurs will have Parker/Duncan for years to come but what else?....and the Kings are the Kings.


----------

